# Getting back into it



## Golf 6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone, as the tiltes says i am looking to get back in to it and was wondering what would yous be buying as of todays products and where from
hoover, 
presure washer, 
Pre wash, soaps, wash mits,brushes, drying towels/chamois,clays
machine polisher,pads,compounds, polishes
Ceramic coatings,tyre slick,glass cleaner,plastic dressing 
And anythings else i may have forgot about


Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

You could do all of the above for £200. Or you could easily spend £2k.

Is there a budget or you just want the very best of everything?.

And yes, there's a lot of stuff your missing there assuming you currently have nothing. Iron and fallout, glue and tar, interior stuff, buckets and guards, wheel cleaners, application / levelling / buffing microfibres, snowfoam Canon, clay bar lube,

Are you sure you want ceramic?. Best stuff for longevity but not for weekend warrior detailers necessarily.


----------



## Golf 6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not exactly looking for the best of the best but more what is good decent products. Like i preferred g3 and auto finesse but find G3 compound watered down now compared to years gone. I would be happy to go upto £500 as i need a new presure washer as i gave my petrol one away (nothing wrong with it aswell )  also need to change from my old buff for something more comfortable and lighter. Still have my george wet & dry and my numatic hoover but one of its motor's has blown so soon needs new head.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------

